# Wall*E (2008)



## Pyar (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw this movie a couple days ago and I have to say I was blown away.  Everything about it was amazing.  I would go as far as as saying that it was the best animated movie in cinimatic history.  What does everyone else think?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

I haven't yet seen it, but am hoping to go this weekend. I have heard really good things about it, so hopefully it will live up to the hype!


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

As I posted on the "last movie" sticky, this movie succeeds on many levels. Little glitches are easily and cheerfully overlooked in contrast to the overall vision. Pixar really got it right.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

I loved Wall-E! Probably the best movie of the year, I'll be shocked if it doesn't win awards. The animation is flawless, the characters are 100% loveable, and the story has a clear message that even little kids can follow. 

I give it a 10/10
My 15 year old gives it a 9 1/2
My 13 year old gives it a 9.9 only because she believes perfection can never be reached
My 9 year old gives it an 8.7. He wasn't in awe over the story, but the execution of the story made up for most of what the tale lacked.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*



Pyar said:


> ...I would go as far as as saying that it was the best animated movie in cinimatic history. What does everyone else think?


I have to ask if you have seen any of the films made by Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*



ravenus said:


> I have to ask if you have seen any of the films made by Hayao Miyazaki.


 
Not even the same league. Miyazaki films are great, there is no doubt, but they can't even be compared to cgi animation. They are really such different forms they shouldn't be under the same heading of animation.


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

story can be compared - as too can execution of the story. True many Miyazaki films are now old even by animation (cartoon) standards, but they don't hold their weight there only - its in story and characters that the real strength is.


----------



## Dave (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

I saw the trailer with 'Prince Caspian', and it looked like Pixar had come back into their form. I know nothing about it other than the trailer, and that it has been a long time coming - my local cinema had a Wall-E robot in the foyer making odd, strange, impromptu noises over a year ago. I wondered what the reason for it was.


----------



## Pyar (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*



ravenus said:


> I have to ask if you have seen any of the films made by Hayao Miyazaki.


 
Nope never even heard of him.  I'll look it up now.  What kind of movies did he make?


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

Princess Mononoke
Nausica
Laputa Castle in the Sky
Spirited Away
and many more!
often called Studio Ghibli films as well


----------



## Pyar (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

^Oh ok!  I think I've seen Nausica and I've heard of Spirited Away.  I know who you are talking about now.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*



Overread said:


> Princess Mononoke
> Nausica
> Laputa Castle in the Sky
> Spirited Away
> ...


 
His two best IMHO are *Kiki's Delivery Service* and *My Neighbor Totoro*. And I have to echo another opinion that Miyazaki and Pixar may not lend themselves well to comparison. The stories from each, however, are well worthwhile, not hackneyed drivel.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*



clovis-man said:


> His two best IMHO are *Kiki's Delivery Service* and *My Neighbor Totoro*. And I have to echo another opinion that Miyazaki and Pixar may not lend themselves well to comparison. The stories from each, however, are well worthwhile, not hackneyed drivel.



What a brilliant set of movies! I LOVE those two, they're my favourites. 



And I'm really looking forward to seeing Wall-E. I've seen clips and he looks sooooo sweet.


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

I have been trying to work out if he is:

a) ET robo style
b) Number 5 - the mini version (if you don't know Number 5 go watch Short Circuit - now!)


----------



## Theo Hart (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

Wall-E is, actually, a romance between himself and another robot named Eve.

I saw it last week, and my goodness... It _may _be the best film Pixar's made thus far. Incredible. It actually had me tearing up 'round the end (for unspecified spoilery reasons), which is a rarity for me.

BTW:  Wooter! 15 posts! I can PM and post pictures and post hyper-ultra-mega links and and AND *explodes*


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

Don't know Number 5, Johnny???? I should wallop you for that! He's only THE second cutest robot in existence, after Wall-E. 

I just watched a repeat of that a couple of months back. "Number Five alive!"

And Wall-E's a robot left on a planet by himself. He falls in love with a flying lady robot. But he makes this sweeeeeeet sound. "Wall-eeee". I've been saying that all day, with his litle accent.... (Yes, I'm weird). 


Edit: Oops... I'm repeating Theo...

And now I want to see it even more. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*



Leisha said:


> But he makes this sweeeeeeet sound. "Wall-eeee". I've been saying that all day, with his litle accent.... (Yes, I'm weird).


 
All during the movie, my 2 1/2 year old grandson would point at the screen and say "Wall-e, Wall-e". He loved it almost as much as I did.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

I want to see this. It looks great. I will drag someone off to see it when it comes out here. Damn Australia being behind everyone.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

We saw this last night, and I really liked it. Very very cute! How can you not like Wall-e himself?


----------



## biodroid (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Wall-E*

Saw this over the weekend and thought it was brilliant. very little dialogue but that was not the point anyway. the graphics were mind blowing, at some points it looked like a live action movie with all the city scapes and skyscrapers of rubble.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Wall-E*



Lady of Winterfell said:


> We saw this last night, and I really liked it. Very very cute! How can you not like Wall-e himself?



I didn't.  Nor did I like any of the other characters in the movie.

It's supposed to be some "deep" movie, maybe the best animated movie of all-time, etc.  It was the best reviewed movie of 2008.  But the plot was dirt simple...leaving me nothing to think about, and leaving me to just stare up at a couple of beeping, giggling robots as my life ticks by.

I did like the reveal that the skyscrapers were made of garbage cubes.  I did like the fat American space cruise consumerism bit.  That's it.

The romance wasn't interesting; imagine 20 minutes of Star Wars involved R2-D2 and another droid beeping at each other.  The movie could have used some words or something.  It seemed the only words in the movie were spoken by the fat captain, that being "plant", "where is the plant?", "there is the plant!", "get the plant!", repeated hundreds of times.

Then the finale, the "Oh no, Wall-E doesn't remember the chick robot!" I didn't buy it all, and didn't care one way or the other.  The whole planet could have been nuked from space for all I cared.

I was dozing off in the middle, as did the rest of my family.  I read a review where someone said it was so cute that they were playing Pong together.  Well I must have missed that scene.  How could anyone watch this and not feel Sleep-E?  

I've heard a lot of critics say that it's a miracle the film was even made.  I agree, but not in the way they mean it.

Maybe it could have made a cute 5 minute short.

@@ / @@@@@ (probably being generous because of the massive buzz).


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Wall-E*



MontyCircus said:


> @@ / @@@@@ (probably being generous because of the massive buzz).


 
I bet you didn't like *E.T.* either.


----------



## Dave (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Wall-E*



clovis-man said:


> I bet you didn't like *E.T.* either.


I don't rate _ET_ much either. It is far too sentimental, so yes, very like _Wall*E_. I don't mind cute! I love _Short Circuit_ (Wall*E bears more than a passing resemblance to Johnny Five!)


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Wall-E*



clovis-man said:


> I bet you didn't like *E.T.* either.



Love E.T., I can't walk past Reese's Pieces without picking some up 

But I refuse to see the "new" version with CGI and edited out guns and god knows what else.  I can't watch the "new" Star Wars ones either (mostly because of Greedo shooting first, Han stepping on Jabba, and the horrible Jabba band song).  Just drives me crazy


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Wall-E*



Dave said:


> I don't rate _ET_ much either. It is far too sentimental, so yes, very like _Wall*E_. I don't mind cute! I love _Short Circuit_ (Wall*E bears more than a passing resemblance to Johnny Five!)



Yeah, very Johnny 5 for sure.

Loved Short Circuit as a kid.  Not sure if I still would, but I'd like to find out.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 27, 2009)

I would not have watched Wall-E myself (some friends brought it over). 
It is a very good film, IMO. 
There is nothing wrong with a simple plot, as long as it is done well.
I liked this movie so well that it has a home on the shelf with my other favorite very good to great movies (it is the only animated film on that shelf).

Enjoy!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Wall-E*



MontyCircus said:


> It's supposed to be some "deep" movie, maybe the best animated movie of all-time, etc. It was the best reviewed movie of 2008. But the plot was dirt simple...leaving me nothing to think about, and leaving me to just stare up at a couple of beeping, giggling robots as my life ticks by.


 
What's wrong with a movie not being 'deep'?, or leaving you with nothing to think about? Some movies can just be entertaining, they don't _all_ have to have confusing and complicated plots. (IMO)

Anyway, to each his own.


----------



## Connavar (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Wall-E*

The plot was of course simple it was about a small robot 

I think it was by far the best movie of last year and should be nominated for best movie.  Its much more than the usual cute animation or funny animation.

It had a message,it had alot of heart,it made you feel for things you thought was just robots.  Great visual,writing.

In a year dominated by cold blockbusters it was nice to tsee he few movies that was like Wall-E.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 28, 2009)

Wall E is predominately a children's film. For some reason people seem to be forgetting that.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 29, 2009)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> What's wrong with a movie not being 'deep'?, or leaving you with nothing to think about? Some movies can just be entertaining, they don't _all_ have to have confusing and complicated plots. (IMO)
> 
> Anyway, to each his own.



It didn't have to be deep.  It had to be entertaining.  So either it has to be fun or funny, or it has to be thought-provoking.  Wall-E was none of those things.  But the buzz and critics all made it sound like a movie about ideas and so on.  The only idea I saw was that our planet is going to hell because of commercialism and apathy.  Okay...

*Kung Fu Panda* is probably my favourite movie from last year.  Not exactly deep.  But fun.

Mostly by default since the big summer movies I expected to like more (*Iron Man, Dark Knight*) and the critical stuff (*Benjamin Button*), I didn't.

Although I really liked *Revolutionary Road* (it scared the hell out of me)...not exactly sure how to compare that with *Kung Fu Panda* though.



Majimaune said:


> Wall E is predominately a children's film. For some reason people seem to be forgetting that.



Yeah, like every critic that wrote a review about it:  "An animated film for adults", "might be more enjoyable for grown-ups than children.", etc.

And calling it the best animated feature ever (which I've heard over and over) is really sick to me.  Better than all of those dozens of classic Disney films?  How?  What?


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 29, 2009)

> Better than all of those dozens of classic Disney films? How? What?


 
The problems with the "classic" Disney films (Wall-E is a Disney film, they own Pixar, BTW) is that titles like Fantasia  (and most very old movies) are paced to slowly for many modern audiences.  The detail in the hand drawn animation cells also sometimes suffers in comparison to some modern CG work.  Don't get me wrong, they are still good; but audiences, and technologies, have advanced.

I do miss the real humor in the old films (movie makers often seem to have lost a sense of what is funny and substitute shock and insult).

Enjoy!


----------



## mirinda (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay so maybe the animation was good (nothing better than anything else I've seen personally) and the story had promise but I thought Wall-E was incredibly boring actually, I nearly fell asleep and am more than happy that I didn't buy it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 3, 2016)

Just watched this again - still a fantastic film with a very clever attention to detail.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 4, 2016)

Ive seen to several times. Overall , It's a really good since fiction film .


----------



## Rodders (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree with Baylor. It's great Sci fi. 

I avoided this for a long time as I thought it'd be all Disney and cute. I was totally wrong. Awesome movie.


----------

